# Usa



## Melitta (2006 Június 15)

*Egyelőre nem tudják elszállásolni Busht és félezer fős kíséretét*
*</LEFT>
*

*Egyelőre nem sikerült olyan szállást találni, ahol George W. Bush és félezer fős kísérete is megszállhat - tudósít a Magyar Hírlap.*

Ahhoz, hogy a világ egyik legjobban védett politikusa és emberei egy helyen legyenek, egy szálloda egész szintjét kellene hermetikusan lezárni, a turistaszezon közepén azonban ez nem könnyű, a Vlagyimir Putyin orosz elnöknek szállást adó Grasham palotában például csak 5-6 szoba szabad június 21-én.
Bush látogatásakor egyébként példátlan biztonsági intézkedésekre kell számítani a fővárosban: az elnöki konvoj használta útvonalon például egyáltalán nem lehet majd parkolni, és teljes útlezárásra kell számítani. Ami a légtérirányítást illeti: az elnöki gép berepülésének időpontjában teljes légtérzár várható az Air Force One száz kilométeres körzetében. Hogy pontosan mikor, azt viszont nem tudni, legalábbis a lap szerint még az sem biztos, hogy június 21-én, vagy 22-én landol az elnöki különgép Ferihegyen.
Stop!


----------



## WebDoki (2008 Május 21)

*Magyar orvosok a világban*

Sziasztok

Egy nemzetközi adatbázis létrehozásán dolgozunk. Feltérkepezzük a nyugati magyar orvosokat, hogy ezzel hasznos információt nyújthassunk a"z ideiglenesen vagy tartósan külföldön élö honfitársaknak. Ehhez lenne szükségünk a világban dolgozó-praktizáló minden magyar, vagy magyarul tudó orvos, fogorvos, terapeuta elérhetőségére. Név, szakirány, cím, telefonszám, fax, mail, honlap, kinek mi van. 
Ha tudsz ilyet, vagy esetleg magad is ilyen orvos vagy, kérlek, jelentkezz.
Minden - akár töredék - adat is jó, ami alapján megtalálhatunk újabb személyeket.
Az adatokat a [email protected] vagy a [email protected] címre lehet küldeni.

Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 25)

*telefonkonyv*



WebDoki írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Egy nemzetközi adatbázis létrehozásán dolgozunk. Feltérkepezzük a nyugati magyar orvosokat, hogy ezzel hasznos információt nyújthassunk a"z ideiglenesen vagy tartósan külföldön élö honfitársaknak. Ehhez lenne szükségünk a világban dolgozó-praktizáló minden magyar, vagy magyarul tudó orvos, fogorvos, terapeuta elérhetőségére. Név, szakirány, cím, telefonszám, fax, mail, honlap, kinek mi van.
> Ha tudsz ilyet, vagy esetleg magad is ilyen orvos vagy, kérlek, jelentkezz.
> ...



itt van nehany http://www.magyarsajto.com/TelefonKonyv.htm


----------



## m_and_m (2011 Július 28)

Ejha


----------

